# Bike choice list - it's a long one!!!!!



## Janeyb (7 Mar 2008)

Hi there guys.....thanks for all the lovely welcomes I received in the Beginners section! You're a very friendly bunch! You won't be so friendly when you see the list below! I love biking but have a useless knowledge base so need some help!

Right.....on to the question! Which bike! I have drawn up a long list (cant call it a shortlist can I!) of bikes I like the look of. Varying prices.....I would rather spend closer to the lower end of the range if I can but am happy to go to 300 if you guys think it's really worthwhile. I do some cycling on local country lanes and bridle paths but also do off road single track forest cycling at Thetford (i.e. black run) and have done the Grizedale Forest north face run too which I loved. So that's an idea of my standard! I've got my favourite so let's see if you lot agree! It's a mixed bag mainly coz I can't decide whether to go for V or disk brakes and whether to try a women's frame as have only had mens in the past!

Rights.....here are the bikes - most from local bike stores:

http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/Dawes_XC1.6_Ladies.htm
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p1727
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p1725
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p720
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p1424
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p805
http://www.dalescycles.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SPECHRDW07 £299 at my local bike shop but said he would do internet price but obviously boxed and no service etc!
and dare I? yes I dare coz I loved my old carrera!:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...mb_33980-33957-106165_parentcategoryrn_106165


----------



## Janeyb (7 Mar 2008)

oops....links didn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2008)

Edit it and take the <> off the beginning and end


----------



## Janeyb (7 Mar 2008)

thank you! that's better!


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2008)

Wow! I think I've got about 65 windows open now!

I wouldn't worry about WSD frame unless you don't get on with a normal frame, in which case get one.

I wouldn't bother with the Claud Butler, I think they're living on their reputation these days.

The rest are all quite similiar in spec. Hard to go through them all. Others might disagree here but I wouldn't be worried about discbrakes at this price point. A good set of V's will be lighter and serve you just as well.

I think I'd try the mans vs Womens first for fit. Then when decided if it makes a difference try the ones left for feel & weight and choose the one that feels right and is the lightest.

You just watch somebody come along and tell you the opposite now


----------



## punkypossum (8 Mar 2008)

I'd go for the Trek (but that's being biased cause I love mine) or the GT. Would probably go for discs, cause as soon as I went for v's I wished I had spent the extra on discs - but again, that's personal opinion. Discs are going to make your life easier in the mud, so probably worth it.... At the end of the day, try them and see which one feels best...


----------



## snapper_37 (8 Mar 2008)

I'd go for Vs as never liked discs (personal pref). Like someone else has said, don't worry about the women's specific, if you're comfortable with a blokes, as I don't think it mades much difference on a MTB.

I'd go for a Giant or the Trek.


----------



## ratty2k (9 Mar 2008)

I'd go for the Trek out of the list. Sit on 'em and see if you are comfy. There is no need (as others have stated) to get a womens specific frame a 'mens' one may well be just right for you. I'd also recommend getting one with disc brakes, poor ones can be upgraded, and are a step up from Vees.


----------



## punkypossum (9 Mar 2008)

If you do go for the trek, their customer service is fantastic (again personal opinion only), but I could not fault them - great advice, they even rang me after an email I sent them feeling a bit stuck about the right size and model and had an hour long chat with me on the phone, without trying to coax me into buying anything or spending more than I had wanted to and didn't talk down on me just because I was a beginner and with a budget very much towards the bottom end of the range. So far, everytime I've been in touch they have been great (and no, they don't pay me commission! , so I suppose that is something to consider in your choice of bike as well - can't see it happening with Halfrauds somehow....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2008)

I'd normally say go for the GT at that price range, but the the discount on the Trek means you are getting a lot more for your money. I can also tell you that whatever you buy now, once you get better you'll be wanting something 'better' to take on tougher trails or go faster within a year!


----------



## Kirstie (25 Mar 2008)

Soooo, your budget is £300? For that money i'd say go second hand and you'll get a much better ride than any of those. Singletrackworld.com classifieds are a good place to start. If you spot anything post it on here for an opinion if you like. 

If you're shorter than 5'6" there's no need to go for a WSD frame. However, certain 'regular' frames fit women more or less well. Giant I always find are too long in the top tube, whereas specialized and trek fit very well. I'm 5'6". The more recent Dawes cross country frames are alright too.

The best thing you can do is test ride a few, find out what size you are, and then look out for something second hand. While the frames on all of those bikes are OK (except the claud butler), the components will wear out quickly, and the forks aren't very good.

Also if you ride places like thetford and northface trail, as well as local tracks, have you thought about getting a singlespeed instead? Again you'd get more for your money at £300. You can get a second hand Surly 1x1 for about that, and they are beautiful to ride.


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2008)

erm.... Ahem

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=9860

FM got it right.........but he could've known about this post prior


----------

